# guess the dog breed (game)



## ♥ Lilian-Canine ♥ (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, im new here so i dont really know if this is allowed here, i will post is anyway.
Ok, the rules are simple. Ill start off by posting a picture of a pedigree dog, the first one to get it will then post another picture, the first one to guess that will then post another picture, and so on......

Do you get it?

Okey dokey, here goes:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

that picture is quite small but it looks like a wolfhound?


----------



## ♥ Lilian-Canine ♥ (Mar 10, 2009)

Well done Keechak, your go!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## duchess0308 (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks like a mastiff or bull mastiff


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

keechak said:


>


Italian mastiff!!!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll guess Cane Corso


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Cane Corso is also my guess.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, well I'll go next.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

An Old Victorian Bulldog.











Any guesses?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I belive that's a Borzoi


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Close, a sight hound, but not a Borzoi. That is what I would have guessed as well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Must be an old-style Saluki, then. They're not so hairy now  .


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Silken Windhound?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

So close. Imagine it as a smooth coated dog. It would then look like a W_____t?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That was my second guess. I know someone with two longhaired whippets. 

It's just hard to tell those two apart, lol! 

Next one:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry my internet stoped working yes it was a cane corso


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> That was my second guess. I know someone with two longhaired whippets.
> 
> It's just hard to tell those two apart, lol!
> 
> Next one:


A powderpuff Chinese Crested?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Rowdy said:


> A powderpuff Chinese Crested?


Nope. Let me find another pic.

Here's both varieties.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Keechak said:


>


This pic looks like Aslans mum cept she aint brindle.

Ok,whats this.......


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> Nope. Let me find another pic.
> 
> Here's both varieties.


 
Hmm, only two varieties, I was gonna say Chihuahua, they have three (smooth, wire and long)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

cshellenberger said:


> Hmm, only two varieties, I was gonna say Chihuahua, they have three (smooth, wire and long)


Nope, but I think (maybe) the chi went into making it along with other breeds like the yorkie. 

It's not AKC recognized.

ETA: From what I read the origin is unknown.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 13, 2007)

No such thing as a wirehair chihuahua, only smooth and long coats.

That, however, is a Russian/Moscow Toy Terrier. They're lovely. They were developed in Moscow to be a toy dog suitable for apartment living.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> This pic looks like Aslans mum cept she aint brindle.
> 
> Ok,whats this.......


Black Mouth Cur? But it's kinda wrinkly, so maybe a Blood Hound?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> This pic looks like Aslans mum cept she aint brindle.
> 
> Ok,whats this.......


Is it a Broholmer?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kaida said:


> No such thing as a wirehair chihuahua, only smooth and long coats.
> 
> That, however, is a Russian/Moscow Toy Terrier. They're lovely. They were developed in Moscow to be a toy dog suitable for apartment living.


Good job!  Russkiy Toy it is!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> This pic looks like Aslans mum cept she aint brindle.
> 
> Ok,whats this.......


My guess would have been Fila...if the name hadn't been in the picture link


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well since no one has posted here's a tricky one for ya'll.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 13, 2007)

Sloughi? I don't really know sighthounds very well, my knowledge tends to be more toy breeds.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kaida said:


> Sloughi? I don't really know sighthounds very well, my knowledge tends to be more toy breeds.


I was going to say that. Hmmm.... I'll go with azawakh to be different.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope it's not a Sloughi or Azawakh.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Saluki?

(message is too short)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Well since no one has posted here's a tricky one for ya'll.


Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha, No it's not a Saluki or Pharoh Hound either. I told you it was tricky ;P

I'll give you a clue. It's a throwback on a well known breed. There's less then half a dozen in the entire world at the moment.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 13, 2007)

Oooh, ooh, a smooth coated afghan?


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

animalcraker said:


> There's less then half a dozen in the entire world at the moment.


 wow!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Kaida said:


> Oooh, ooh, a smooth coated afghan?


Ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winner!! It's a Smooth Afghan.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's try this one:

Here's a description:

The _________ is a small but solid dog. It is well boned for its size with good muscle tone. Light on his feet and very quick. The tail curls over the back when the dog is alert. The eyes are dark and the nose is black. The forelegs are long and straight. The coat is long and thick. It either hangs straight or is slightly wavy. There is a natural part that tends to form along the spine. Its coat may take up to 3 or 4 years to grow to full length. About 99% of ______s are black and white and they occasionally change to silver/grey and white. The head is completely covered with long hair. It has a profuse beard and whiskers. Pics:


















Good Luck (I think you'll need it . Or so I hope. *crosses fingers*)


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a Kyi-Leo

Guess this one..


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

ACK! #$%!!!#$#!

I've never herd of it till now, and you get it in 4 minute. I think I'm gonna cry now!  Great job!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mudi!

,,,,

ETA: No, wait a second.. Croatian Sheepdog?

ETA 2: No, going back with Mudi for a guess. 

Final answer: Mudi

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to say Ovcharka...but I don't think that's right..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I want to say Ovcharka...but I don't think that's right..


Nope, not an Ovcharka!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Poodle!!!!

umm ummm umm

A Whosawataloo!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Does this help? 










This is the more common coat type.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Komondor? maybe?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are soooooo not the same dog. What crazy person said this was an "easy" one?!?!?! 

My guess from looking at the second pic would be a Berger Picard something or other.

Could it be a Bergamasco????


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> Those are soooooo not the same dog. What crazy person said this was an "easy" one?!?!?!
> 
> My guess from looking at the second pic would be a Berger Picard something or other.
> 
> Could it be a Bergamasco????


Not the same dog, but the same breed.

Not guessed yet. 

ETA: I really thought this one was easy, LOL!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Puli...???

No, wait... has Bergamasco Sheepdog already been guessed? Yes. Grr!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

A Puli? (not enough characters, arg)

omg we posted at the exact same time, lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, not a puli.

Does this help?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

That last dog looks like a Pyrenean Shepherd.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pamperedpups said:


> That last dog looks like a Pyrenean Shepherd.


We have a winner! 

http://www.pyrshep.com/varieties.html

The first dog is a smooth face, cropped and docked, second dog is an all natural long haired, corded, and the third is a natural smooth faced dog.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I knew after seeing the last dog because I love Silvia Trkman's Pyrenean Shepherd, La: http://silvia.trkman.net/

I had no idea they came in longer coats or could be corded until I looked them up after seeing that last pic. that looked like La.


Okay, so what's this?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pamperedpups said:


> I knew after seeing the last dog because I love Silvia Trkman's Pyrenean Shepherd, La: http://silvia.trkman.net/
> 
> I had no idea they came in longer coats or could be corded until I looked them up after seeing that last pic. that looked like La.


I was thinking it looked like La and I was hoping someone would recognize it. They're a neat breed, lots of variation. Definitely on my list of breeds for the future.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone? Here's another shot:


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Lagotto Romagnolo


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Your turn.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

American Eskimo?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

nope, but close


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Volpino Italiano?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

nope not that either


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Samoyed?

to short message..


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

nope it's too small for that.

Here's a clue it's not and AKC breed, but it is recognized by the KC and is listed in the utility group.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kleinspitz?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Japanese Spitz?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah you got it. It's a Japanese Spitz! If you've never had the chance to meet one you're really missing out. These are the most outgoing friendly dogs I've ever met and thier coat is unbeliveably soft.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I was going to guess that but thought that was too easy.......T_T


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay! Okay, this one shouldn't be _too_ bad... I'll even include two pics!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

a Porcelaine?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spot on


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This one might be a little harder


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Xoloitzcuintle(mexican hairless)

There are a few hairless breeds that look the same to me..

Or Peruvian Hairless

Wait does that dog have hair...T_T


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

nope neither of those here is another picture









anybody? Here is yet another picture


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Thai ridgeback!?!?!??!?!

yes...YES!!!!!!!

my turn!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yes thai ridgeback!
for yours I guess a leonburger


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

nope. I made it hard since yours took me so [email protected]!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lol I was going to say if it is a leonburger then it's a very poor example lol

an Estrela?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

darn you.....DARN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Thai Ridgebacks are now my 3rd favorite breed ever, that dog is GORGEOUS. =O


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

here is a little easier one


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

wire haired ibizan hound


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yeppers ibizan hound it is


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

checkoslovakian wolfdog


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll go with Saarloos to be different.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Russian (Western Siberian) Laika http://dogbreeds.bulldoginformation.com/laika-breeds-of-russia.html


Pepper said:


>


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

There Saarloos Wolfhounds


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Let's try this one:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It kind of looks like a Polish Lowland or a Schapendoes (dutch sheepdog)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Pepper said:


>


What was this one??? Did any of us get it?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pepper said:


> It kind of looks like a Polish Lowland or a Schapendoes (dutch sheepdog)


Schapendoes is right!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> What was this one??? Did any of us get it?


They were Saarloos Wolfhounds.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

cshellenberger said:


> They were Saarloos Wolfhounds.


Lol, I must be blind since I totally missed that post.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Portugese Water Dog


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spanish Water Dog


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a Spanish Water dog.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok guys, lets try this one


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

How about a Azawakh


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Uh, right, now I though that would really stump a few people.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol .. I know a lot about breeds when I see one I can identify that certain breed


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Well post a picture!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Alright then, lets try this one!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Teddy Roosevelt terrier


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Right! Wow, you guys are good!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ♥ Lilian-Canine ♥ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiya guys, im the creator of this game and i havn't even played it yet LOL. Whats going on, whos turn is it?

It looks like a vizsla but it has a saddle coat so i think im wrong.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a German Spinzerhund.















Just kidding! I have no idea!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Polish Hound?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

nope neither of those


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that a Finnish hound?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Schillerstovare or schiller hound


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

agility collie mom said:


> Schillerstovare or schiller hound


Uh, yeah I think so too.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a Schiller hound! Good job.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

okay since no one else is going...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Landseer Newfie? I'm bad at breed guessing, though!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a Landseer.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Dutch Partridge Dog


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

lmao, next time don't put the dogs name in the picture link


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I guess I'll post an easy one to keep the game going.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL! I love the "you peeked"!

Is that a Cavalier King Charles spaniel puppy? I don't know my small dogs very well...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

pekingese?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup it's a Pekingese


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Greater Swiss?


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Appenzell Mountain Dog


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

yeppers! XD


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's one


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hovawart????


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yup


(message is too short)


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's one:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

basset fauve britain. or something like that but with better spelling


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll count it! The spelling is Basset fauve de Bretagne. Your turn


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone go...I can't post pics right now..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

*Tip* this dog is only 6 months old


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Havanese?
(too short)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Havanese is correct

you want me to post another?

Well here is another just for kicks


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Kangal dog?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep they are Kangals


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay here's one.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey now pepper.... I *FINALLY* get one right, and you steal my turn...  What the heck... if I know you, you'll get this one right a way.

Here's mine:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pepper - German Terrier?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Corteo said:


> Hey now pepper.... I *FINALLY* get one right, and you steal my turn...  What the heck... if I know you, you'll get this one right a way.
> 
> Here's mine:


Brazilian terrier?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

No it's not a German Terrier, and Laurelin is right about yours.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

That she is. I have no idea about yours Pepper...


----------



## JennyMT09 (Mar 30, 2009)

min pin and wirehair terrier??????


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Nope.
(too short)


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

jagd terrier


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep yep yep.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

crap now I need find one huh?










don't cheat and look at the link name of the picture!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

stabyhoun?

A bigger picture would be helpful

And the first thing that came to my mind for Pepper's is the German hunting terrier


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Landseer Newfoundland?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Keechak said:


> stabyhoun?
> 
> A bigger picture would be helpful
> 
> And the first thing that came to my mind for Pepper's is the German hunting terrier


Yup its a stabyhoun.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

A foxhound?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Treeing Walker Coonhound


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yep Treeing walker coonhound


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

O_O..........


mini poodle?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

The Stuff of Nightmares (is that a breed?)


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup its a Minature Poodle. And who said they were just foo foo dogs


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I just found a cool dog breed....










Any guess'?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Canadian Eskimo?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Labrador Husky???? I'm thinking this is a Mix-breed am I right?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Labordor Husky????


DINGDINGDING!!!

Ok, your turn. 

No, its an actual breed. It just originated in Labrador. 
http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Labrador_Husky/


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

alrighty here you go! Lets see if you know what this is?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Saluki/Persian Greyhound?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

nope ... should I give you a hint? Okay I think everyone gave up! It is a Long haired Whippet


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

.... that was SO my next guess! 
Wanna keep going?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BLue Lacy.

make sure the name of the breed isn't in the file name lol


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

file name?
I'm lost... AND I lost. 

WAIT! you cheated!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lol it's hard not to look.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

fine... 
guess this one.








(and cheating won't help. )


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lapponian herder?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

NOPE! guess again.

Here's another pic.


----------



## Moofins07 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahah, just thought of something fun. I'm _giving you the breed_, but you have to guess _which is which._ Okay, here goes:


Which one is the *BULL MASTIFF* and which is the *BOERBOEL*?












*?*












*?*​


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

the BM is the bottom, and Boeroel is the top one.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well I wish the pictures were better at showing the structure of the dogs but I'll guess

1st BM
2nd B


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lmao .. I'd save those pictures then rename them as you can see it in the link

Boerboel









Bull Mastiff


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Hehe, the BM was also posted in another thread.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah I should of refresh the page... Too to late eheh ok post another dog


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lol I didn't check the files this time. XD

but please if you post pictures try not to post face on pictures there is so much that is lost in a cameras depth perception.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

They're the same breed.
*
AND NO CHEATING!!!*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it an Austrian Pinscher?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Pepper said:


> Is it an Austrian Pinscher?


YAY! You've just won a million dollars (actually, after taxes, you'll only be getting... $10,000). 

Who's next?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Well it would be me, but I have dial up and can't put up pics, so someone else go, or you can go again.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

UGH! Pepper that no excuse I got dial up too. lol I guess you just don't want to wait 30 minutes while pictures load though hu? lol


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It won't let me upload to photobucket, hold on let me try again..


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Thai Ridgeback? I love those dogs


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Dang. Yep, that's it. I really like the top pic: the color is STUNNING.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I like that gray one, I've never seen one that color.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm goiong to second the Thai Ridgback those dogs look a lot like it

o whoops late post haha


----------

